# skinny or fat?



## marcski (Jun 23, 2006)

Tires on your bike, not your body type. 

I'm a fat man in the bathtub.  I don't even own a road bike.  I have 2.3's actually on my kona.   I've been getting out about 3-6 times a week...some are short one hour intense rides in the woods, other are longer more epic rides.


----------



## bruno (Jun 23, 2006)

skinny. 700/23's. that's how i roll. :beer:    :flag:   :blink: :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2006)

I come in at 245 lbs and I'm riding on 700/23, used to ride as skinny as 700/18, but got too many blowouts  I was a bit lighter back then too.


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2006)

I go both ways.


Sickos.




I ride on 700 x 23 clinchers and 26 x 2.1 in my other life.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 23, 2006)

I ride 700/23s on the road bike and 26x2.1s on the mtb.

I wish I was getting out 3-6 times a week. At this point it is only about 1-2 times per week.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 24, 2006)

2.6 and 2.7 " tires on the downhill bike.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 27, 2006)

155 pounds, 700/23


----------



## marcski (Jun 27, 2006)

My "fat man in the bathtub" comment was my tires. 

I weigh in at about 205 these days.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

235 Nevegals which I'm thinking might be a bit overkill since they are mounted on skinny XC wheels.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)

Wow, this is a blast from the past Greg.   

I'm happy to report some changes to this post from 3 years ago.  I own a road bike now with 700x23's. 

I still have my Kona....rolling on 2.35's Neve's.  And yes, Greg, I did upgrade my rims....at one point to a pair of Sun RynoLite's with XT hubs.  They are a bit wider...but mostly just stronger, I kept blowing out spokes.  

(Oh, I'm also holding steady at 190 these days..after being as low as 178 2 summers ago. )


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I'm rolling with 2.1 wide tires front and back.  I was planning on going wider, but I think I'll stay around there for now.  The new rims add a considerable amount of volume on their own.


----------



## WoodCore (May 5, 2009)

2.35 in the front and a 2.1 rear on the new FS bike and 2.2's on the hardtail


----------



## gorgonzola (May 5, 2009)

2.35 high rollers on the fs and 2.1 panny fire xc pros on the ht, would like to swap out the pannys with some small block 8's


----------

